# Super Seeker 4sale



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

I've got a fully built Super Seeker SS-CJB65, with Fuji Sic Guides. New rod. Rated 25-40, Medium Action. Here are the specs on the blank: http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building...eker-SS-CJB65-Super-Seeker-Jig-Bait-Rod-Blank

Asking $200.00 for it. Will post pics soon.


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

Please close this thread. Will sell it somewhere else.


----------

